# window over menubar & dock



## tie (Apr 21, 2001)

How do I get a window to move above the menubar and the dock.   I am currently using [myWindow makeKeyAndOrderFront:nil];.  This gets it above all other windows, except the menubar or the dock.


----------



## baobao (Apr 22, 2001)

I don't have experience in programming windows, but from working with OS X I would guess that you can't cover the menubar (for sure), and most probably not the dock either. You can hide the dock in the dock preferences, under the Finder menu. The menubar will remain visible until there the Mac is alive.


----------



## tie (Apr 22, 2001)

You definitely can cover over the menu bar and the dock.  See, for example, the wClock application: http://www.wolfware.com/wclock/.


----------



## tie (Apr 22, 2001)

Aha!  It's [myWindow setLevel:NSStatusWindowLevel], called after [myWindow makeKeyAndOrderFront:nil].  That works nicely.


----------



## endian (Apr 25, 2001)

AppKit defines constants for a bunch of different window levels - look in the header files.


----------

